# Urban Decay's "Go"



## ms.marymac (Mar 25, 2005)

I have been looking for a review of this scent for the past few days with no luck.  Has anyone tried this?  I usually like warm, oriental scents, but for summer I would like to try a fresh green scent.


----------



## Lolita (Apr 3, 2005)

I got a sample card of this from sephora. like you I was expecting a nice warm fresh scent. 

NO NO NO! were both wrong! the sephora write up is wrong! I bet this is the purfume hitler wore. Seriously, it smells like any cheap generic perfume, the kind you give to little girls. It gave me an instant headache and I threw it away immediatley. Save yourself a migrane and avoid this one like the plague.

I also recieved a sin sample card, btw, and actually liked it. Its a very warm spicy vanilla scent. I wouldnt  say its oriental or summery... or fresh and green, but still nice.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks!  I will stay away from it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Your review is hilarious.


----------

